# Pb driver Lexmark S605 Wi-Fi



## maena (21 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai réinstallé déjà 3 fois les drivers de ma lexmark S605. Au début tout fonctionne et après un certain temps, ça ne fonctionne plus. J'obtiens le message suivant :

/Library/Printers/Lexmark/Drivers/LexmarkCUPSDriver.app/Contents/MacOS/LexmarkCUPSDriver failed

J'ai une Freebox avec laquelle l'imprimante communique bien puisque le voyant Wi-Fi est vert et qu'en consultant sa config, elle voit bien la freebox. Il semble donc que ce soit un problème Mac OS. Je suis sous Snow Leopard 10.6.4.

Même punition en branchant le câble USB, je ne peux donc plus imprimer à moins de réinstlller une nième fois les drivers.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci à Tous.

Maena


----------



## dudusiong (23 Août 2010)

Je ne peux malheureusement pas t'aider.... mais juste apporter mon soutien car j'ai exactement le même problème : Suite à l'installation de Snow Leopard sur un iMac Intel Core2duo, il m'est impossible d''imprimer avec l'imprimante wifi Lexmark S605. J'ai le même message d'erreur... 

J'ai tout essayé, j'y ai passé des heures et ça m'a d'ailleurs pourri ma semaine de congé. Rien à faire, impossible d'imprimer depuis l'installation de Snow Leopard, alors que tout fonctionnait bien avant !
J'ai déjà :
- ré-installé les drivers à partir du CD fourni avec l'imprimante
- mis à jour le firmware de l'imprimante à partir du fichier de mise à jour disponible sur le site Lexmark
- mis à jour les drivers à partir de la dernière version disponible sur le site de Lexmark
- effacé tous les drivers Lexmark car ça ne fonctionnait toujours pas
- ré-installé les drivers à partir de la mise à jour pour imprimante Lexmark disponible sur le site Apple download 
- ré-installé la mise à jour combo 10.6.4
- entre chaque nouveau test, effacé l'imprimante dans les préférences système, puis rajouté cette imprimante soit en utilisant la détection automatique, soit en entrant son adresse IP
- sans compter les nombreux redémarrages de l'iMac et de l'imprimante...

Je lance donc un S.O.S

Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide et vos conseils


----------



## jacalin13 (23 Août 2010)

Je n'ai jamais réussi non plus, et j'ai aussi fait toutes les manipulations possibles et imaginables
Je suis donc à nouveau en liaison USB


----------



## guina06 (1 Septembre 2010)

Bin, à vrai dire j'ai le même problème... en cherchant un p'tit peu j'ai trouvé un site qui en parle; en tout cas il essai de donner des solutions 
ICI
C'est vers le milieu de la page

Perso je n'ai pas encore testé ses conseils... En attendant le mieux est encore ce bon vieux USB.


----------



## dudusiong (19 Septembre 2010)

Après de longues recherches sur internet, le site Lexmark, le site Apple US (il y a d'ailleurs sur le site Apple une discussion sur ce problème d'impression sur Lexmark via wifi)... voici comment j'ai pu enfin régler le problème d'impression sur une Lexmark S605 via wifi, à partir d'un iMac tout juste passé de Leopard à Snow Leopard.... le tout à distance puisque l'iMac et la Lexmark en question sont chez mon père.

Je ne sais pas si toute les étapes sont nécessaires, mais en tout cas c'est en procédant ainsi que j'ai réglé le problème :

1) Dans Préférences système / Imprimantes et fax, suppression de la file d'impression de la Lexmark
2) Ré-initialisation du système d'impression (clic droit dans la zone "imprimantes" de la fenêtre Préférences système / Imprimantes et fax, puis "réinitialiser le système d'impression")
3) Dans xxx(disque dur du Mac)/Bibliothèque/Printers/ suppression du dossier "Lexmark" et du fichier "InstalledPrinters.plist"
4) Dans xxx(disque dur du Mac)/Bibliothèque/Printers/PPDs/Contents/Ressources/ suppression de tous les fichiers "Lexmark..."
5) Ré-installation de la mise à jour combo 10.6.4 (http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1051?viewlocale=fr_FR)
6) Dans Préférences système / Imprimantes et fax, ajout de l'imprimante Lexmark : clic sur le "+" en bas à gauche du cadre "imprimantes", détection de l'imprimante wifi. Les pilotes n'étant pas présents sur le Mac, ils sont téléchargés à ce moment.
7) test d'impression : ÇA MARCHE ! 

Voilà, j'espère que cela pourra vous aider


----------



## Tshaolin (20 Septembre 2010)

Apparemment ce n'est pas un soucis isolé on est tous frappé par ce même Fuc.ing problème et pourtant il y a eu une maj d'Apple pour l'imprimante que j'ai téléchargé hier depuis le gestionnaire.
Je vais suivre méticuleusement le workaround de dudusiong en espérant que celà fonctionne aussi pour moi en tout cas merci pour cette persévérance, j'étais sur le point de m'arracher les cheveux !
Je me demande si on ne peux tout simplement pas réinitialiser l'imprimante depuis le panneau tactile ? (à voir)


----------



## dudusiong (20 Septembre 2010)

Tshaolin a dit:


> Je me demande si on ne peux tout simplement pas réinitialiser l'imprimante depuis le panneau tactile ? (à voir)



Chez moi la réinitialisation de l'imprimante n'avait rien changé, ni la mise à jour de son firmware, téléchargé depuis le site Lexmark.... mais ça ne coûte rien de tenter sa chance


----------



## thierfeu (21 Septembre 2010)

bonjour
J'ai installé aujourd'hui cette imprimante sur mon PC ET mon Imac avec succès
Attention, il faut éviter comme la peste les drivers Mac qui sont sur le CD, et s'en tenir aux drivers Apple (téléchargés durant l'installation)
Après ca marche presque bien...

...car un problème subsiste : quand je veux numériser vers l'ordinateur, je vois mon PC mais pas mon MAc...je ne comprends pas pourquoi.   Par contre l'impression et la numérisation depuis le Mac (avec aperçu) fonctionnent bien

Si quelqu'un a une idée...
Merci


----------



## Tshaolin (22 Septembre 2010)

J'ai eu le même problème en laissant le mac faire l'installation il n'installe que les pilotes relatif à l'imprimante. Pour obtenir la reconnaissance du tout il faut aller chercher les drivers sur le site de Lexmark. Attention car cette première installation par le Mac risque de rentrer en conflit avec les ressources de la nouvelle obtenu sur le site,  je pense que c'est ce qui a bloqué la fonction imprimante par la suite avec des fichiers contradictoires ce n'est qu'une hypothèse.


----------



## Tshaolin (26 Novembre 2010)

Eurêka !

Voici la solution à jour si vous êtes bloqué avec l'impression de votre lexmark et même pour ceux qui ne le sont pas. 
Donc on part du postulat que vous avez fait l'erreur d'avoir  intallé les drivers à partir du cd d'installation. Donc vous devez avoir un dossier nommé centre lexmark ou quelque chose dans le genre. 
Il est très important car il va vous permettre de désinstaller la version corrompue via un programme ad hoc de désinstallation. 

A ce moment là après désinstallation de tout les drivers de l'imprimante téléchargez sur le site de lexmark les derniers drivers datant de ce mois-ci. Voici l'adresse 

http://support.lexmark.com/indexpag...ale=fr_FR&segType=recommendedSegmentMACINTOSH

Et voilà plus de problèmes ! Votre imprimante va enfin vous servir !


----------



## realbib (27 Janvier 2011)

bonjour
me voila confronter au même problème mais ca ne marche toujours pas
dites moi ou je me suis planté...j'ai desinstaller ce qui était dans le fichier lexmark...tout s'est bien passé
j'ai été sur le site lexmark télécharger ce pilote   
Printer Driver for Mac OS 10.3.x,10.4.x,10.5.x,10.6.x

par contre , étrangeté, je n'ai plus rien dans le fichier bibliotheque---->printers de mon mac..j'ai du tout effacer à un moment sans m'en rendre compte..mais je pensais qu'en téléchargeant ce pilote il irait directement dans printers...

du coupe quand je veux lancer une impression voilà le message : certains des logiciels de l'imprimante manquent
Vous risquez de ne pas pouvoir imprimer sur «*Lexmark S600 Series*». Veuillez réinstaller le logiciel de limprimante.

que faire??
merci d'avance


----------



## polouch (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai un pb similaire, impossible d'imprimer sur ma Lexmark X4950 en Wifi à partir de mon iMac, alors que je n'ai aucun pb à partir de mes PC Windows !
J'ai à peu près essayé tout ce qui a été décrit précédemment.
Je pensais que de passer sous X Lion résoudrait peut-être mon pb, mais non, rien à changé.
En fait, je ne vois absolument pas imprimante Wifi que ce soit lorsque je fais l'install à partir du CD, où quand je passe par Préférences système / Imprimantes et fax, ajout de l'imprimante : clic sur le "+", alors qu'elle bien connectée et que je la vois de mes PC...
Je suis à court d'idée.


----------

